# Snapper Model number help?



## compfast (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello, I recently bought an old snapper rear engine rider. But I can't figure out the model number so I can buy parts. Hopefully someone can help me figure out the year and model number. There are no stickers or labels anywhere on it(exept the engine). The blad e measures 30 " and the deck is 33"  Here are some pictures. Thanks

----------------------------------------









----------------------------------------









----------------------------------------









----------------------------------------


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It's old, looks like the engine has been replaced, the id tag should be on the frame under the seat on the left side, it may have been painted over. Have a good one. Geo
PS: I noticed you have the dogs trying to sniff out the model numbers. lol


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

After a little research;
Go to Snapper.com, select the Manuals tab, enter 25* for model number, scroll down, the series 3 25083s IPL looks like it will cover your mower, maybe not the engine. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## compfast (Aug 10, 2009)

That's looks exactly like it exept for the gas tank :hat: .Thank you geo. I've been searching for days. :thumbsup:

You found what my dogs couldn't. lol


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Might want to try geo's suggestion with 30* instead of 25* since you know you have a 30 inch mower. Not much difference between the two, unless of course you want the part number for the rear tires or blade...

25083 denotes a 25" deck with an 8hp engine and a series 3


----------



## compfast (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, you've been alot of help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30* doesn't seem to pick up the manual for series 1,2,3, I tried that first, where 25* picks up blade lengths to 33 in. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> 30* doesn't seem to pick up the manual for series 1,2,3, I tried that first, where 25* picks up blade lengths to 33 in. Have a good one. Geo


Ok, now I see what you mean... I was only going after the series 3 not 1 or 2 and I was not looking beyond the manuals for the 25...


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

OH these things are mean little devils. I had a friend that had one, the friction drive was wore pretty good so I adjusted it a bit, that thing would pop wheelies like you wouldnt believe. He put some ape hangers on it with a throttle like a motorcycle. Oh the memories of these. Had to lean over the front so it would steer. LOL There fun little machines.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

They are pretty amazing little machines, if they just had more blade speed. The Snapper manual says the clutch is properly adjusted when it "won't" do a wheelie in 5th gear from start (lol). How that little spinning doughnut can do what it does is amazing. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## compfast (Aug 10, 2009)

Yea, I can't wait to get this one going. It came with a 8hp engine (I think) and now has a 12hp industrial/commercial Synchro-Balanced engine, so it should have some power.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL I kinda figured that, unfortunately he seen what it was doing and he liked it. So it stayed that way for a long time. A few summers later, the old engine started to give up, wisconsin robin I think is what was on it. The intake seat started popping out so I put it back in and peened it there. Still running.


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

*snapper*

I have the same model Snapper with a 8 horse Briggs. I found a wire coming out from under the flywheel that produces 30 VAC. I figured it was to charge the battery but if I connect it directly to the battery wont it drain the battery with engine off? I think I'm missing a regulator. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

